# 2009 Bowhunting Picture Thread



## cpowel10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yall I've got an idea.  Would yall want to start posting pictures from all your setups this year?  Snap a few pics out of the stand on each hunt.  We could get a pretty neat thread going with lots of variety.  I'll be taking my camera on both hunts Saturday


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I will have the Cannon with me and snapping some shots from the stand. I will post here or just start a new thread.


----------



## preacher (Sep 11, 2009)

Man, that's a great idea.  I've been wanting to see some other folks setups.  This is my second season bowhunting, so I need all the ideas and tips I can get on how to set up my stands and blind and a pictures worth a thousand words.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea Clint.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 11, 2009)

*a day ago....*

Had to 'check it out'.
West Cobb County....thar's a crabapple tree 22 yards away!


----------



## downsouth204 (Sep 12, 2009)

A couple pics from this season, which is just getting going!


----------



## bowtechrulez (Sep 12, 2009)

great idear.. i plan takn nikon to capture a few shots of nature..and of cousewhatever passes my way!


----------



## Duckhawk (Sep 12, 2009)

Here is a pic I snapped this morning between naps!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's a few cell phone snaps from my hunt this evenin'. Had to work 6AM to 6PM... Only got around 2.5 hours after work before it got too dark to see where I was huntin'. That blind was like a steam room until the sun hid behind the hill!!! 

Anyway, didn't see anything movin' but grasshoppers and didn't hear anything but crickets... but still had a blast! I just love to HUNT!!! 



The shootin' angle with the cell phone and it's wide angle lens makes it look like I didn't have a clear shot over the weeds, but I had clear shootin' down two separate "lanes" from around 20 yards out to about 40 or so over them. The cell shots are deceiving.


----------



## dunnc (Sep 12, 2009)

My setup in cobb county.


----------



## ultramag (Sep 12, 2009)

I didnt hunt this morning..but got in the stand this evening at 5:45..I had a big doe and a fawn feeding under my stand at 30 feet at 7:00 and then had another doe come in and feed right under my stand by herself till dark...It was a good first hunt and i snapped a couple of pictures..Waiting on a good buck...


----------



## peanutzfarmer (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's what I looked at this evening.  The foodplot didn't do much due to lack of rain, but i've got a max 40 yard shot to the back of the lane and the tracks are there.  Didn't see anything though...


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 13, 2009)

ultramag said:


> I didnt hunt this morning..but got in the stand this evening at 5:45..I had a big doe and a fawn feeding under my stand at 30 feet at 7:00 and then had another doe come in and feed right under my stand by herself till dark...It was a good first hunt and i snapped a couple of pictures..Waiting on a good buck...



She was on the Grill and didn't even know it!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 13, 2009)

ultramag said:


> I didnt hunt this morning..but got in the stand this evening at 5:45..I had a big doe and a fawn feeding under my stand at 30 feet at 7:00 and then had another doe come in and feed right under my stand by herself till dark...It was a good first hunt and i snapped a couple of pictures..Waiting on a good buck...



That's why Jerry takes the big bucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!  If she'd walked by me, I'd been slinging. 

What are you hunting Jerry, looks like kudzu?


----------



## kevincox (Sep 13, 2009)

ultramag said:


> I didnt hunt this morning..but got in the stand this evening at 5:45..I had a big doe and a fawn feeding under my stand at 30 feet at 7:00 and then had another doe come in and feed right under my stand by herself till dark...It was a good first hunt and i snapped a couple of pictures..Waiting on a good buck...



Looks like that doe was walking down 1 of the lanes you mowed in the Kudzu


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 13, 2009)

I went yesterday morning but forgot my camera.  I took it on the evening hunt.  I watched a nice 8 pt feed out in the soybeans in the evening but he stayed about 100 yards out

Here's some pics from the evening hunt.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 13, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> She was on the Grill and didn't even know it!!





You think Jerry could have hit her??


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 13, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> You think Jerry could have hit her??



Yes..


----------



## hound dog (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are some pics from two difernt stands.

Small ridge






The sewer line
to the right




to the left


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 13, 2009)

*my spot this morning*






it has been very slow on my farm in marion/chattahoochee counties im the only one hunting it and havent seen any deer yet.


----------



## jasonC (Sep 13, 2009)

My opening morning hunt... boy i look serious...lol


----------



## ultramag (Sep 13, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> That's why Jerry takes the big bucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!  If she'd walked by me, I'd been slinging.
> 
> What are you hunting Jerry, looks like kudzu?



Yeah it is a kudzu patch...


----------



## ultramag (Sep 13, 2009)

kevincox said:


> Looks like that doe was walking down 1 of the lanes you mowed in the Kudzu



Kevin..you know for the most part..deer will use the easy path of travel..all 3 of those deer came to me on a string..they just appear though..you cant hear them walking in the cut lanes..


----------



## ultramag (Sep 13, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> You think Jerry could have hit her??



pipe it down tinky winky I am sure i could have killed her...I am gonna kill a giant next week dude


----------



## Foxhunter (Sep 13, 2009)

ultramag said:


> I didnt hunt this morning..but got in the stand this evening at 5:45..I had a big doe and a fawn feeding under my stand at 30 feet at 7:00 and then had another doe come in and feed right under my stand by herself till dark...It was a good first hunt and i snapped a couple of pictures..Waiting on a good buck...



Like them boots Ultramag


----------



## Duckhawk (Sep 14, 2009)

Food Plot pic that is starting to grow!


----------



## vtdawg09 (Sep 14, 2009)

Jason where do u hunt I see that your from Madison county


----------



## GREG66 (Sep 14, 2009)

This is one of four sets I have. (first two pics) (second two is a different spot)


----------



## jasonC (Sep 14, 2009)

vtdawg09 said:


> Jason where do u hunt I see that your from Madison county



Lets just say its where the big bucks roam in Madison County..lol


----------



## stevo15 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Set Ups*

Here are a few of my spots this year.


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 14, 2009)

My setup from Saturday evening. Checkout the trail on the top of the ridge coming out of the clear cut


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 15, 2009)

I snapped these two yesterday evening


----------



## lonesome dove (Sep 15, 2009)

*stands*

Saturday morning
Saturday evening
Monday evening


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 15, 2009)

saturday morning (first 2 pictures) and saturday evening (last pic)


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 15, 2009)

sunday morning


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 15, 2009)

A few from the field set this weekend...


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 15, 2009)

This is where I hunted opening day and the day after.  Saw 14 deer total.  Let 4 bucks and one fawn walk.  Got busted by a wise old doe maybe two feet before it walked into that 18 yard opening.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Sep 15, 2009)

Well............ Several does came in and decided to pass on them on Saturday and Sunday...  Caught these pics on Sunday.  NOTE the times on the pictures.  I am in the right area, just a few hours to late....  Gonna wait this one out....


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Sep 15, 2009)

*dang it......... He crossed 4 hours before i did !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2009)

nice pics folks...I tend to take a few myself although I havent broke out the real camera yet, only the cell cam.

will get a few then next time in


----------



## Rip Steele (Sep 15, 2009)

jasonC said:


> My opening morning hunt... boy i look serious...lol



Can't be to serious your shooting a Matthews


----------



## mauser64 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is a creek bottom between 2 clear cuts. It's been a bust so far. Really heavy traffic 2 weeks ago, not much now.


----------



## BPR (Sep 16, 2009)

Took this one with the camera phone this morning.  It didn't turn out that great since I caught the stand in the pic. 

This little guy's mom was just off to the left.  No spots on the little one, but they hadn't been gone for long.


----------



## GSPHUNTER (Sep 16, 2009)

*Behind the house*

Two does and two fawns Monday afternoon


----------



## Mr7mag (Sep 16, 2009)

*Keep em coming!*

Really enjoy the pics everyone. 
Thanks and keep em coming!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 17, 2009)

These are 2 different places. On the first 2 pics, the first pic is to my right. The 2nd pic is to my left. This is where the first doe smelled my tree. It came in behind me. 
On the 2nd pic theres a loaded white oak. Follow the right fork to a dirt area, 25 yds. Top right corner of pic. Its the only one in the area.

The next 3 pics are where I was at today when it rained. Many a deer has met ole Bowana here. 
The 1st pic is to my right. The 2nd in front and the 3rd to my left, the rivers just down the hill within sight. It makes about a 100 yd wide funnel between the river and road. 
Theres 6 white oak trees loaded here.


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 17, 2009)

From this evening, Worth County.

I was hunting just off a soybean field they've been hammering.  I had a doe and a 7 pt come by me tonight at about 20 yards.  Looking for something big though

I snapped these two walking in.  They're keeping the beans mowed down in this field.  This is a different field from the other one I posted from opening day











My best attempt at a 360 view from the stand


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 17, 2009)

There ought to be some BIG MACK DADDY'S around a Worth co soy bean field. I'm talking BIG !


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 17, 2009)

bowanna said:


> There ought to be some BIG MACK DADDY'S around a Worth co soy bean field. I'm talking BIG !



I was hoping for one tonight....I think I saw his great grandson when that squirrely little 7 point came by!


----------



## GREG66 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive already posted two of my spots, here is one more i took pics of this weekend while hunting.


----------



## BowtechDude (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's two pics from tonight.  9/23/09 evening hunt Worth county.  Same tree from my opening evening hunt posted earlier


----------



## white1500gmc (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are a few... Big Lazer WMA


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 25, 2009)

white1500gmc said:


> Here are a few... Big Lazer WMA



That's the good kind of pictures right there. Congrats!!  Is the deer you killed one of the deer in the photos before?


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 28, 2009)

From yesterday evening.  9/27/09 Worth County
From right to left around my loc on


----------



## short stop (Sep 29, 2009)

9/29/     am  hunt    creek crossing /  deer  feeding on  acorns 

  no good bucks yet . saw   4   slicks  and a 6 pt .


----------



## GSE (Sep 30, 2009)

Couple pics of one my spots


----------



## proside (Oct 2, 2009)

*nice view*

Here is a view that I have always enjoyed in Meriweather county!


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 5, 2009)

10/04 Worth County.  Persimmons dropping in front of me.  Killed a doe that evening too (see other thread)


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 9, 2009)

heres afew from my spot


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 13, 2009)

I snapped a few more yesterday evening. 10/13/09 Worth County


----------



## Mossy (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is one of mine on Hancock Co


----------

